# Dad's New Toy...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

My father went out and got the new Yamaha RX-1 FOURSTROKE Snowmobile! He hates to Smell the 2 stroke smell, he has said...So I gues I will have to ride this one dad...LMAO! 

Here are some pics, and for a video on the new sled click this link:http://www.yamaha-motor.com/products/sno/media/video/03sno/03_video.html

He are 2 pics of Sled and Dad!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

That should be able to pull the shanty and gear.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Northern,

Nice ride!!!!! 

Let me know when you take er' for a spin.

Believe it has the same 1000cc Genesis motor out of their sport bikes don't it?

-Goosewa


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

It's My Father's ride...but I am sure I will be taking it for a few "Spins"... Not sure about the Motor...but I hear it Screams!!!!


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Don,
I want to be your dad. Not really, I just want to be him so I could ride his toys.  Tell your dad to be careful, too many people getting hurt on sleds now-a-days. 

Goosewa,
That does have the same motor as the Yamaha R-1 ( the sled is the Yamaha RX-1). My brother has owned fast toys all his life, he usually modifies them too. He bought a brand new R-1 this past spring and he told me that he still can't believe how incredibly fast his stock R-1 is, he says that it is scarey.  The sled is suppost to be tuned slightly different and have slightly less HP but still a screamer with alot of torque.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

SA,

That is what I thought. I would like to see how tempermental those sleds are in the extreme cold. You know how 4 strokes can be in the winter.

I am sure that sled will be fast even with the de-tuning Yamaha did.

-Goosewa


----------

